# Arsenal - Man U joke



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

According to officials it was Campbell and Heinz who where at fault for the soup fight that occured in the tunnel!

 I thang youuuuuuuu

(ps I know its spelt Heinze but hey its a joke)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dimitt said:


> (ps I know its spelt Heinze but hey its a joke)


Sort of


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

coat and car keys in hand.... leaving the building!


----------



## TheBatch (Oct 1, 2004)

and i heard it was fat boy Rooney who was mopping up the soup off the floor with a piece of bread!!!!


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

The arsenal players had a good excuse for the food fight though , Arse Whingers 200,000 industrial quality babies dummies were all over the arsenal dressing room floor so they couldn`t get back into thier romper suits and carry cots and the little babies threw food in a tizzy before all crying loudly together .


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

You've read the jokes - Now try the game!!


----------

